# hoppers r us



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Well both of my litters are in hopper stage and are stupid as they come, so i had a combining night and moved both litters in together with there mum's Cleo and Shimra. All went brill and everyones doing very well. So theres 6 bucks 1 blue satin, 1 black marked, 1 choc satin and 3 pew 1 who is fuzzy. and then theres the 7 does 1 choc satin and 1 black marked and 5 little blue's some with marks but 2 are full self. 
I thought at first the 2nd litter blues where lilac but turns out they are darker. Well for my first litters i couldnt of been happyer, these are going to make some lovely pets if i can get them to calm down lol going to keep one or two doe's as pets myself or maybe even as feederbreeders if i do get my snake. I'll get some pics up over the next few days lights aweful tonight and i darn't really take pics of them out of there cage atm. 
I'm very excited as i'm hoping soon to have my first show line litters i have my blue and pew doe's with the bucks atm so fingers crossed.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulation!

One thing I do to get my hoppers calm is to put them in a tall plastic tub with nothing in the bottom. I then go sit by the television with my hand laid in the bottom of the tub. I sit really still and wait for them to come check me out. Eventually one will crawl in my hand and then I slowly start to lift my hand give a tasty treat and then lower it again. Soon enough they will be fighting over who gets to get in the hand!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the tip i'll give that a try.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You'll find that show mice don't go through the hopper stage at all or as badly as petstore mice.

I remember that I was amazed when I got my first show litters. They've been bred for docility for so long that the difference in temperament is really noticeable, even as youngsters.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Jack Garcia said:


> You'll find that show mice don't go through the hopper stage at all or as badly as petstore mice.


Even my show X pet type mice didn't  I was very impressed 

*bethmccallister*- Good tip!


----------

